# Need some advice getting started



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

I recently came across your message board and have been following it for a couple weeks. I think it's great and I am eager to get started in distance casting. Will some of you please make specific recommendations regarding rods and reels to get started? Any and all suggestions are appreciated!
RobC


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Rob.. I see you are in High Point.. i used to live in LA (lower archdale!!)

in charlotte now.... shoot me an email and maybe we can get together and cast sometime..

there are lots of great rods out there... if you are just starting, i'd say work on your technique with a good strong heaver type rod you already have first, if you have one.. then see how you like it before you buy a tournament rod...


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "RobC",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Rob ,what are you using now ? Also what are you looking to use spinning or conventional?


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for the prompt,warm welcome and advice. Thumb-Burner: small world, isn't it? I've been living in High Point since 1974, but was born in Portsmouth, VA. I see a number of the members on the board live in and around coastal Virginia. Makes me long for the days that I spent growing up there! Currently, I don't have a heaver in my portfolio. Small spinning rods for bass and such (since I'm 200 miles from the coast) and a medium action 7.5 foot spinning combo that I've used on the pier and surf. It was only recently that I discovered the long casting techniques that you guys are using and it absolutely blew me away! Awesome distance! So what I'm looking for is specific advice on what brand of rod and reel you folks would recommend for a newbie. I would like to go with a conventional reel, even though my experience has been almost exclusively with spinning reels, except for gulf stream fishing. I'll be heading to the coast in mid June and late July. I would like to get started right away so that I can get some proficiency before then. Thanks for your help. And Thumb-burner: I'll drop you a line once I'm in the game! Rob.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

if you can get to salvo april 4-5-6. the southeast regional long distance casting competition will be going on. you can probably pick up more good tips in one weekend than a year on the web. welcome aboard charlie (about 4 hours west)


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

hey rob theres nothing wrong with spinning gear its all i use.don't let these guys steer you in the wrong direction.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

RobC, I am new to conventional casting. 1 1/2yrs. ago, I got a Penn 525 mag(factory) and ended sending it back to the factory. They fixed it for free. I traded it even up to a friend for an Abu 7500 with smoothies. Then I got another 525mag w/extra magnets put in it from Hatteras Outfitter's. I love the reel. It is a smaller reel and you don't have to have large hands to put your thumb on the spool while you are casting. The magnets allow you to hold the reel back from free-spooling until you get used to throwing the reel without backlashing. Putting the line on the reel with your thumb is awkward at first; but you get used to it. You even get used to throwing it at night-time. 
I like to fish at Hatteras and love to use my Breakaway 2/1. I have my first Zziplex coming soon and cannot wait. Charlie let me use his for several casts and it was really nice. Just my .02. Larry.   Spring is soon here.


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Does anybody know if the good stuff is sold this far inland, say at Sports Authority or Dick's Sporting Goods, for instance? Also, any ballpark pricing on the caliber of equipment were talking about (Penn 525, Abu reels, breakaway & Zziplex rods)? Mark, can an individual generally cast as far with spinning as conventional equipment?
Thanks for the info, Charlie. I'd love to see the competition. Is Salvo in NC?


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

New to the sport? 1st word of advice is beware of spin doctors. The web has an ocean of information, and you cannot beat the price. Then budget comes to play, starting out why spend 5-6 hundred for a rod, and half that for the reel. Start small and build yourself into the sport and budget permitting, buy better equipment. Same as golf, spent 450.00 last year for a driver.
St. Andrews this spring. Blaine Osborne one of the leaders of Sportcast USA lives outside Winston, and a valuable source of information. Email me and I will give you his email address. Remember Holden with his Fenwick BS stix and a modified penn mag 10, many advances have happened over the years.
Good Luck


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

RobC, Sports Authority sells the penn 525. I don't know about the mags and they definitely don't sell the added mags. I don't know if they sell Abu's. Penn 525 mag is around $150. The Abu 7500 is a bit more if you can find one. They quit making them. Breakaway/Zziplex-$300 & up.

K-tom, I got a Fenwick BS if you want one. I don't care for it. It was my first purchase of a $$ rod. 

You can start with cheaper equipment; but buyer Beware. Guys that I fish with, from what I can remember, have a selection of cheaper & more expensive setups. RobC---Keep asking questions; read fishing boards...; and then make a purchase.  Hopefully you won't be dissappointed. Just my .02. Larry.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Have a complete set of fenwick big surf sticks and a couple of mag 10's that Holden converted for me. Don't advocate cheap equipment, but there are rods out there less expensive than my zippys, that in the right hands will do the job without the outlay of a lot of money just starting out. But then again, if you have it, go for it. Zziplex quality, and developement is why they are the only rods that I both fish and cast with.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

K-tom, Good answers. The question is; "doing the job". It would be interesting to know what rods the guy was using who won the Frank & Fran tournament ; that caught 5 drum. I have seen Led's post that showed the number of Zziplex's that the tournament casters used in England. It would be interesting to see how many of the guys at Crisfield; were using a Zziplex at the tournament. Maybe Bob could help us with that info if he has it.

RobC, In regards to your original post. I still would tell you to keep asking questions and keep reading boards. After you buy a couple of rods; you will always have a favorite; OR Two.  Just my .02. Larry.  

Hey RobC, You could always follow Mark's advice! I don't know what rod he uses, BUT; He can really throw a piece of lead. And he uses a spinning rod. When you find the Sportscast USA site, you will see that Mark is in the top bunch of casters.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

There are a number of different rods being used at Sportcast Tournaments.They all seem to get the job done when in the right hands.
The largest number used would be Zziplex. Lets say 75 percent[This is an estimate] use them. Other rods used are Breakaway,Gray's Penn,Century and probably a brand or two I've missed.Rods listed above are premire casting and fishing rods.
Like Tom said let your budget be your guide as to what you can afford.If you can, get the Zziplex.You are going to end up with one sooner or later if you keep casting.There is no such thing as a used Zziplex but you may find a previously owned one for sale and their value and cost remains high. Hatteras Jack Tackle shop and Sportcast USA will hold a seminar for new commers on April 3rd in Rodanthe N.C.There will be no charge.We will have several Zziplex and Breakaway casting and spinning rods there that everyone will be welcome to try. Last year the people that attended more than doubled their casting distance by the end of the seminar. Everyone wanting to help or cast with us on the 3rd is more than welcome. 
Bob S
Ps
I will make a list of the different rod manufactures and models being used at tournaments this year and make it available to everyone.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

RobC,

It is all but impossible to make a competent decision regarding casting/fishing equipment without trying it in your own hands.

Lots of good suggestions and ideas mentioned here, but without knowing how you cast and what your goals and intentions are concerning casting, and your budget, at best you are getting great suggestions from qualified people.

Get out and meet some of the individuals involved in casting and listen to what they have to say. Get input from more than multiple sources, and most of all, have fun, at the end of the day that is what really counts.

Good luck, and if you need a list of what is preferred by most of us, you have it here already.

BTW, I am in Walkertown, NC, probably 30 minutes or so from you, and if you want to send an email to me and get together to look as some gear of try it, let me know.
We just need some warm dry weather for a change.

Blaine


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Rob , although most tournament casters use conventional reels because in the past they outcast spinning reels ,on the beach there is no advantage distance wise .Use what ever you are comfortable with . Take advantage of Blaines offer to see what is available ,you will not see that kind of tackle in your local Wally Mart or Bait and tackle .


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for all the good info. I generally try to educate myself prior to making any substantial purchase. I saw a Daiwa rod, probably 12-13 feet, for $64.00 at Sports Authority, but was skeptical about the quality due to the low price. I'll continue the research and make a purchase soon. Eventually, I hope to take some of you up on your generous offers! Best to all.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

rob i can cast just as far as MOST of the top guys i'm not very far from them and if there's bad weather(the great equalizer!) i can outcast them.i don't concider myself the exeption to the rule as much as i feel i'm just stubborn and i'm going make a spinning reel work.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

RobC, I will be specific when it comes to cheaper rods & hopefull you will get some more specifics after this post. If $64 is what you are looking to spend; then spend $30 more and buy a Tica or a couple more $ will buy you an Ocean Master!!!  You could go really cheap; like Peter Thain and buy a 5' piece of steel pipe and put a reel on the bottom and 1 eye on the top. I have 3 pictures of him throwing his sinker 500'. Fishing is fun. Get together with BlaineO. Larry.  Spring is almost here. My wife and I are ready to go fishing & my girls are ready to look for sea shells, sanddollars and starfish.  Good luck!


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

robc. you just got a great offer from blaine. he lives near you , and i wouldn't hesitate to take him up on it. he is exceptionally knowledgeable, and has the equipment. you have an offer that isn't available to a lot of people. my adviceis. take him up on it!!!!!


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks, Larry. I intend to spend enough to purchase good quality gear. I'll be in touch with Blaine in the near future. Thanks.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

RobC,

When "the longranger" & myself came over last October we where both impressed by a $100 rod, "Oceanmaster" I think was the name, it was around 12' and from Bass-Pro. During the Extreme Casting clininc, "Thurlston Tyler" was using one and seemed a little scared of it. I gave it a gentle cast, that placed the sinker around 170yds away, not big numbers but it was only a light cast. I would say it was a "Heaver type" rod that would suit most open water fishing.

The rods ability for the price would be hard to beat, I don;t know if they are still available but if only they where made in a 13'6" version.  

Reels - conventionals can be a nightmare, be prepared to learn the art of picking out "Birdsnests", keep the tuning simple (thick oil) and you should have no problems. Spinners are coming along in big leaps, the latest ones with the long tapered spools with good line lay are hust as effective as a conventional. Testiment to this was that "the longranger" cast futher the other week with his spinner than he did with his conventional  , so I guess in the future that spinners may be the way to go.

I hope this helps,

Led.


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Led, 
Sure does help. I'll look around for the Oceanmaster rods. And maybe I'll stick with spinners, too. Can't stand backlashes! Say, how's the weather over there? I'm in the "temperate" south, but this winter has been very atypical. Matter of fact, lost my power for 7 hours today due to another ice storm. Can't wait for spring! Rob


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

rob i hear you on the spring remark!(stupid groundhog)and stick spinning gear!one more guy for my army lol.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi RobC,

We saw them at BassPro in Baltimore (I think). 
The weather here has become very changable, the week startd off OK and I thought I was going out on the field for a few chucks at the weekend then today it really pi$$ed down and the field is flooded.  

Good hunting - Led.


----------

